# 92FS Magazines



## CLW (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm new to this forum, just purchased a new 92fs and need extra magazines. Should I purchase the factory magazines (10 rounds) or is there other choices?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Beretta factory 10 round magazines are manufactured for states that limit capacity to 10 rounds. The only magazines I'd use would be factory Beretta magazines and/or Mec-Gar magazines.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

The original Beretta 92 FS and M9 magazines held 15 rounds. The 10 round magazines are only intended for restricted states as denner12 said. Beretta now makes 17 round capacity magazines for the 92FS/M9 and sells both the 15 and 17 round mags at the berettausa store, in addition to an extended 30 round magazine.

Mec-Gar makes excellent magazines for the 92FS/M9 including ones with an 18 round capacity and a "plus 2" magazine that holds twenty with a base plate that extends only a little below the magazine well.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

I like the Beretta made 20 round magazines as they do not stick out too far from the pistol like the 30 round ones do but sometimes it nice to have 30 rounds ready to go so I have a few of those also.


----------



## CLW (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks guys for your info, this is very helpful but I still have a few questions. I live in a "restricted" state therefore I need a 10 round magazine.....I can live with that although I don't want to!!
On the Berettausa.com website, they have two 10 round magazines, one is listed as "unpackaged" and the other is listed as "packaged". So, what exactly does this mean? I think the price is listed at about $25 which I expect is the going price for these magazines.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

One comes in a package with a see-through plastic front and cardboard sleeve back, and the other comes wrapped in brown paper.


----------



## CLW (Dec 31, 2018)

Then I would assume there is no basic difference, both are new items but packaged differently. 
If this is a new way of saying that one is "used" (brown paper) and the other is "new" (see-through plastic), this would be good info to know. I would hate to buy someone else's problem! pblanc, if you can shed just a little more light on this subject, it would be appreciated.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have only purchased one magazine from berettausa that was labelled as "unpackaged". It arrived as described and looked brand new with no evidence of wear on the magazine body or follower.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

If you purchase any magazine from Beretta they will be factory new magazines. They aren't in the business of selling used or pre-owned magazines like you'd find on ebay, a gun show or pawn shop.


----------



## CLW (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks guys for your help, it was very informative, good job!


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Have you considered getting a M1911 .45, to go with your Beretta? 
I have a Colt, and with a Shooting Star 8 round magazine, I can have 9 rounds ready.
It is just a thought.


----------



## Ricks (Feb 4, 2017)

I want some Mec-Gar 18rd magazines. Anyone know of any good deals on these?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://grabagun.com/mec-gar-mag-beretta-92-9mm-18rd-afc.html

You can search around a bit, but at the moment this is more than a fair price.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner12 said:


> https://grabagun.com/mec-gar-mag-beretta-92-9mm-18rd-afc.html
> 
> You can search around a bit, but at the moment this is more than a fair price.


I ordered two today, indeed they have the best price.


----------



## cwl2703 (Jan 27, 2019)

I recently purchased a pre owned 92 and it came with a lot of magazines, but several of them will only hold 5 rounds. Anyone know why this is?


----------

